# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Upstates SD Log

## UpstateTank

Hey guys I'll be starting a cycle of SD on Monday September 4th to help me along with my bulking diet...Current stats are 6'2" 188lbs...Just finished (imo) a very successful cutting diet thanks to all the help over on the diet forum...Heres a link to the diet I will be following during my cycle:http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=259242
I'll be doing a 4 week cycle 20/20/30/30...I hope to lean bulk to 210 in (hopefully) 12 weeks
Supporting supps will be taken as follows:
Milk Thistle:1800mg/day
Hawthorne Berry: 1650mg/day
FF Niacin: 1100mg/day
RYR: 1200mg/day
COQ10:100mg/day(taken 1week prior + first week & First 2weeks PCT)

I will split the dosage of support supps so I can take half in the morning and half at night.
SD will be taken during my first meal and another pro/fat meal later on in the day

My PCT will go as follows:
aromasin : 4 weeks 25mg/day
clomid: 2weeks 105mg/day 2 weeks 70mg/day
Will also supplement in Gaspari Nutrition SizeOn to help keep as much strength as possible

Also will be on the lookout for lowerback pumps in which case I'll pick up some taurine
and will be on the lookout for prostate pain in which case I'll pick up some Saw Palmetto

This all starts Monday September 4th so be on the lookout!

----------


## copenhagen

if you don't have it already i would throw in some fish/flax oil, sd can play games with lipid values. your other supplementation looks spot on, pct as well. i am pretty sure the half life of sd is 6 hrs. and taken 1,1-1/2hrs b4 workout seems to be the norm there. good luck, and im fixing to check out your bulking diet.

----------


## rar1015

Yeah i usually took my doses sometime in the morning after i ate and then again 1-1/2 hours before my workout and it worked good for me that way. Good luck with the cycle man!

----------


## UpstateTank

> if you don't have it already i would throw in some fish/flax oil, sd can play games with lipid values. your other supplementation looks spot on, pct as well. i am pretty sure the half life of sd is 6 hrs. and taken 1,1-1/2hrs b4 workout seems to be the norm there. good luck, and im fixing to check out your bulking diet.


yea im taking flax as part of my diet...btw thanks for the critique on my diet as well  :Smilie:

----------


## UpstateTank

> Yeah i usually to my doses sometime in the morning after i ate and then again 1-1/2 hours before my workout and it worked good for me that way. Good luck with the cycle man!


Thanks for the support rar!

----------


## rar1015

No problem man!

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday September 4th-Day 1
Superdrol-20mg
Milk Thistle:1800mg
Hawthorne Berry: 1650mg
FF Niacin: 1100mg
RYR: 1200mg

SD and support supps were split into 2 seperate dosages

No workout today though because of stupid labor day!!!!
Will update tommorow with my workout log...Its back day so it should be fun  :Smilie: 

Forgot to mention starting weight of 191lbs...will weigh myself once a week (every monday)
Also will post "starting pics" tommorow

----------


## rar1015

Pct looks good man. Are you going to continue any of the supplements into pct? 

I will be definitely following you log because i just got done with a phera plex cycle and im thinking of doing a superdrol cycle in the future.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Pct looks good man. Are you going to continue any of the supplements into pct? 
> 
> I will be definitely following you log because i just got done with a phera plex cycle and im thinking of doing a superdrol cycle in the future.


absolutely going to follow support supps into pct...my way of thinking is an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure :Happybunch:

----------


## rar1015

Good call!!

----------


## UpstateTank

heres my starting pics...woot! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday 9/5-Back:
Seated Rows:
135x10
150x9
150x9
165x7

T-Bar Pullback
70x12
90x11
115x7
115x6

Deadlifts:
155x10
225x8
275x6
410x1 (really want to hit 500 during the cycle...dont know if its realistic or not)

Closegrip reverse pulldown SuperSet Behind neck widegrip pulldown
150x11.........120x9
150x11.........120x9
165x9...........120x8
165x8...........120x8

didnt really notice any increases in strength...granted its only my second day...needless to say i'm excited for the forthcoming weeks

----------


## rar1015

You should be pretty impressed with it.

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday 9/6 Shoulders:
Dumbell Lateral Raises
15x13
17.5x11
20x10
20x10

Dumbell Military Press
50x10
55x10
60x8
60x7

Front Dumbell Raises
22.5x15
25x12
25x11
30x6

Barbell Shrug(Behind Back) SS Side Dumbell Shrug
185x13...............90x10
225x12...............90x10
225x11...............90x8

45lb Plate Raises
x10
x10
x9

Maybe starting to feel the effects a little bit (could be just a placebo effect)...looked a little more swole today at the gym but that probably has a lot to do with my diet as well!

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday 9/7 Legs:

Leg Press (the leg press machine i use you have to put a zillion weights on it in order to feel any strain...ive never used another leg press machine where ive been able to do remotely near the weight i do on this one)

315x12(warmup)
315x12(warmup)
585x10
765x9
945x5

Ass-to-Grass Squats (hands down legs are my weak point...really wanna bring em up to par during cycle so if you have any suggestions pleeease fire away):
135x10
135x10
185x9
185x7

Leg Extension:
125x12
125x12
140x9

Leg Curl:
80x15
90x10
100x10
100x8

Sitting Calf Raises(machine) SuperSet Standing Bar Calf Raises
140x10.................225x13
140x10.................225x11
140x8...................225x10

Still really havent noticed the "full effects yet"...tommorow is arm day and ive been having great arm days recently so im excited to see whats in store

----------


## rar1015

When i did my pp cycle i didnt feel the effects of it until like the 6th or 7th day but dont worry man, it'll kick in!

----------


## UpstateTank

> When i did my pp cycle i didnt feel the effects of it until like the 6th or 7th day but dont worry man, it'll kick in!


haha im a patient person  :Smilie:

----------


## rar1015

Im the same way but when it does kick in its worth the wait IMO.

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday September 8th Arms:

Preacher EZ Curl SuperSet Closegrip flat bench
55x12(warmup)......................95x15(warmup)
55x12(warmup)......................95x15(warmup)
75x10......................................135x11
85x7........................................145x10
90x5........................................155x8

Alternating DB Curl SuperSet Decline Tricep EZ Bar Triple Set (Skulls, Pullovers, Presses)
40x10............................................. .............60x15/60x10/60x18
40x8.............................................. ..............60x15/60x9/60x16
40x8.............................................. ..............60x13/60x8/60x15
40x7.............................................. ..............60x13/60x8/60x15
(absolutely love the tricep triple set...nothin gets my arms as pumped as it)

Dumbell Hammer Curl SuperSet Overhead 2Hand Dumbell Extensions
35x8.............................................. ....50x12
35x8.............................................. ....60x10
35x8.............................................. ....65x8

Forearms:
Front Barbell curl
95x10
95x8.
95x8
95x7

Had a ridiculous workout...Arms were swole as hell today...I believe the sd is finally starting to kick in...Needless to say cant wait for monday

----------


## rar1015

Cool man, keep up the good work!!!

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday September 11: Chest
"Smith" Flat Bench-(Smith in quotes because this is the only smith machine that doesnt have a 'regular' bar going across it but rather two seperate ones--weight given is total weight in plates...so one side would be weight/2)
50x20(warmup)
50x20(warmup)
110x15
140x11
160x6
170x5

Incline "Smith" Machine
90x11
100x10
110x10
115x7

Cable Crossovers
60x12
70x9
70x8
70x8 drop set 40x12

Dumbell Scoops
22.5x15
25x13
27.5x11
30x8 drop set 15x12

Took sd and all support supps over weekend...still no side effects (knock on wood)...Noticed a slight increase in strength today...chest was swole as hell when I was done. My best suprise came at the end of my workout when i went to weigh myself (urinated before hand). When I stepped in the scale it read 202...I thought to myself that couldnt be right, I weighed 191 last monday. Turned the scale off stepped back on and again it read 202. I am more than pleased with an 11lb gain in 7 friggen days! I've been following my bulking diet I have linked at the top of the page so I guess it really is true 'eat big to get big'...cant wait to see what I'm up to next monday!  :Smilie:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

That's tight.. no sides (back pumps, lethargy, aggression etc.)??? Keep us up to date.. keep up the good work!

----------


## UpstateTank

> That's tight.. no sides (back pumps, lethargy, aggression etc.)??? Keep us up to date.. keep up the good work!


now that you mention it only slightly...lethargy-been going to be way earlier than i usually do when im at school (was in bed b4 11 last night where as last year id go to bed 2-3am evvvery night...it also could be because im still 'wired' onto my summer schedule where i had to get up to work early 7 days a week) and aggression-ive noticed a couple times if my housemates do something stupid to me im more apt to 'fire back' at them a wee bit more aggressive then i normally would but nothing near what i would call full on aggression yet

----------


## NightTrain

keep up the gr8 work bro..........

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

> heres my starting pics...woot!



Thats one hell of a "We Can Do It" motivation pic you got in the background  :Smilie:  Nice job so far keep up the hard work

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> now that you mention it only slightly...lethargy-been going to be way earlier than i usually do when im at school (was in bed b4 11 last night where as last year id go to bed 2-3am evvvery night...it also could be because im still 'wired' onto my summer schedule where i had to get up to work early 7 days a week) and aggression-ive noticed a couple times if my housemates do something stupid to me im more apt to 'fire back' at them a wee bit more aggressive then i normally would but nothing near what i would call full on aggression yet


Yeah, I also noticed Lathargy after about week 1.. I would start watching TV then doze off(like a freakin grandma)  :LOL:  .. It might also have to do with the hard work you put in the gym though, your body needs rest. FYI- If you start getting back pumps remember to eat lots of Bananas.

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday 9/5-Back:
Seated Rows:
135x13
150x11
165x10
180x6 drop set 120x12

T-Bar Pullback
90x12
105x9
115x8
125x7 drop set 70x15

Deadlifts:
155x10
225x8
275x6
365x4 (nice slow solid form today...title of this post is holy backpumps! because my lower back was f'in shotttttt after theses...went and picked up a bunch of bananas today so hopefully ill be all good  :Smilie:  )

Closegrip reverse pulldown SuperSet Behind neck widegrip pulldown
165x10.........120x10
165x9..........120x10
165x9...........120x8
165x8...........120x8

Strength was up in all exercises today...Wasn't feeling too great about going crazy on deadlifts today so I concentrated on form hardcore today (which is probably why i had those killer backpumps). I have a very noticeable difference in mass when I'm at the gym now especially with the pumps I've been getting....I'm lovin it!

----------


## UpstateTank

> keep up the gr8 work bro..........


thanks bro!

----------


## UpstateTank

> Thats one hell of a "We Can Do It" motivation pic you got in the background  Nice job so far keep up the hard work


haha thanks for the support!

----------


## UpstateTank

> Yeah, I also noticed Lathargy after about week 1.. I would start watching TV then doze off(like a freakin grandma)  .. It might also have to do with the hard work you put in the gym though, your body needs rest. FYI- If you start getting back pumps remember to eat lots of Bananas.


its so funny that you mention something about backpumps when low and behold thats what i got today while working out! Anyways thanks for the advice bro!

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday 9/13 Shoulders:
Dumbell Lateral Raises
15x15
17.5x12
20x12
22.5x10

Dumbell Military Press
50x10
50x10
50x9
50x7
(Didnt go up to 60s as I did in the previous week cause my right shoulder has realllly been givin me problems)

Front Dumbell Raises
22.5x15
22.5x15
25x12
30x10

Barbell Shrug(Behind Back) SS Side Dumbell Shrug
185x18...............90x12
225x15...............90x12
275x10...............90x10

45lb Plate Raises
x12
x12
x10

Didn't get in as good of a workout as I would have liked due to the 80000000 football players that were in the gym today. Strength went up on all exercises in comparison to last week. Beginning to notice my 'fuse' is getting even shorter w/ stupid things. Still no backpumps (knock on wood again) and feeling more swole than usual while at the gym and more swole than usual for the rest of the day...Next week its up to 30mg :7up:

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday 9/14 Legs:

Squats:
135x12(warmup)
135x12(warmup)
185x10
225x8
245x7

Leg Press:
585x10
675x8
765x8
810x5

Hamstring Curl:
90x15
100x11
110x8
110x6

Leg Extension:
125x15
140x12
140x12
155x8
--------------
Calves
Standing Barbell Calf Raises
225x13
x12
x10

Had an amazing leg workout today...damn near fell over after legpress. I was reading somebodies post in the lounge about how the threw up for the first time during squats and just thought about that the whole time...really kept me motivated--props bro!

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday September 15: Arms

Preacher EZ Curl SuperSet Closegrip flat bench
55x12(warmup)......................95x15(warmup)
55x12(warmup)......................95x15(warmup)
75x11......................................135x12
85x9........................................155x8
90x7........................................165x7

Alternating DB Curl SuperSet Decline Tricep EZ Bar Triple Set (Skulls, Pullovers, Presses)
40x9............................................. .............60x15/60x12/60x18
40x8.............................................. ..............60x15/60x12/60x15
40x8.............................................. ..............60x15/60x12/60x15
40x7.............................................. ..............60x15/60x10/60x15


Dumbell Hammer Curl SuperSet Overhead 2Hand Dumbell Extensions
35x9.............................................. ....55x15
35x8.............................................. ....60x14
35x8.............................................. ....65x11

Forearms:
Front Barbell curl
95x10
95x10
95x9
95x9

Yet another quality workout....Lethargy and a 'short fuse' have definitely reared their ugly heads in but other than that no other side effects are showing...next week starts 30mg so it should be interesting needless to say

----------


## UpstateTank

Saturday September 16 Chest:

Normally take the weekends off but I went lifting with my housemate today who is preparing for the INBF Natural New York State bb show which is Oct 28...Figured I'd get hard on his ass and hopefully push him a lil further than he normally goes.

Didn't keep a log today but had a great workout. Pumps were furious today and strength was really right up there.

Lethargy showed its ugly face big time today as I took a wonderful 3hr nap and wouldve slept more if my roommate didnt wake me up. Ill update on monday with my first workout at 30mg  :Smilie:

----------


## NightTrain

gr8 work bro...... keep it up.... i'll be watching closely as im looking in to a SD cycle when i get home...'Train

----------


## matt50

awesome log so far....watching it each day now since i on'y have 10 more natural pounds i wanna put on before i start my SD

----------


## UpstateTank

thanks for the support and feedback train and matt!

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday September 18: Chest
"Smith" Flat Bench
50x20(warmup)
50x20(warmup)
140x14
160x12
180x8
200x4

Incline "Smith" Machine
120x10
140x8
140x8
150x6

Cable Crossovers
70x10
60x12
60x10
60x10 drop set 40x15

Dumbell Scoops
25x13
27.5x10
27.5x10
27.5x10 drop set 15x15

No other way to describe the workout i had today than amazing. Pumps were out of this world, and strength shot up like a bat outta hell. In one weeks time i improved my max set 30lbs on the "smith" flat bench. My max last week was 170 for 5 and on my third working set today i hit 180 for 8...unbelievable. I ran a couple cylces of m1t 3 years back and never had gains like this...I guess putting the time and effort into a real diet is the key!

Also weighed myself today and I came in at 206 which puts me at a gain of 4lbs from last week and a total of 15lbs in 2 weeks. Extremely pleased w/ the results ive attained thus far. Still the only noted side effects are lethargy (naps have become a staple of my day  :Wink/Grin:  ) and being 'short fused' if people do stupid shit to me...for some reason its only physical stuff though i.e. one of my housemates bopping me on the head w/ an empty paper towel roll. Other than that my moods have been really elevated and Ive had a great sense of well being (especially at the gym  :7up:  )

----------


## matt50

keep up the good work

----------


## NightTrain

sounds like you are kicking ass and taking names............. cant wait until dec/jan to start my next cycle...

----------


## UpstateTank

thanks for the support bros!

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday 9/19-Back:
Seated Rows:
120x15 (warmup)
120x15 (warmup)
165x10
165x9
180x6 drop set 120x12

T-Bar Pullback
90x14
115x9
115x7
125x6 drop set 70x15

Deadlifts:
155x10
225x8
275x6
415x2 (new personal best...thank you 4200cal/day diet + sd  :7up:  )

Closegrip reverse pulldown SuperSet Behind neck widegrip pulldown
165x12.........120x10
165x10..........120x10
165x9...........120x10
165x9...........120x9

Strength was up from previous week...again! Was absolutely estatic with the pull today. Lowerback pumps were outta control after deads, but they subsided. Still the only side effects to note are lethargy (when my alarm went off this morning I did not wanna get up so I slept in for another 45 minutes) and 'short fuse'. Still cant seem to get enough food either at 4200cal spaced out over 6 meals a day...im always friggen hungry!!!!! 

On a side note went and picked up my ephedrine 2day for my next cutting cycle. :AaGreen22:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

have you increased your milk thistle intake since jumping up to 30mg? Anyways, seems like ur having great results thus far, that's great! keep postin and keep getting ripped!

----------


## UpstateTank

> have you increased your milk thistle intake since jumping up to 30mg? Anyways, seems like ur having great results thus far, that's great! keep postin and keep getting ripped!


no i havent...im at 1800mg a day and from what ive read thats on the higher end of milk thistle dosages...how much do you think i should up it to?

----------


## NightTrain

good work upstate tank, 

i was doing 3000mg a day of milk thistle. it cant hurt to bump it up.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> no i havent...im at 1800mg a day and from what ive read thats on the higher end of milk thistle dosages...how much do you think i should up it to?


I think it would be a good idea to bump up to at least 2000mg-2500mg.. what ever your body doesnt need, you'll piss out anyways..

----------


## UpstateTank

you guys make good points...the stuff is cheap newayz and i figure an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure so why the hell not  :Smilie:  2400 mg here i come!

----------


## tinyguy2

milk thistle is proven to do anything. livers are the only organ in the body that heals it self so i wouldn't worry about one cycle of oral steroids espcially when the damage done from them is completely blown out of proportion. but do what u will

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday September 20: Shoulders

Dumbell Lateral Raises
15x15
17.5x13
20x13
22.5x10

Smith Military Press
50x12
90x12
110x9
120x8 ds 50x18
(Shoulder was givin me hella problems today so i did Smith shoulder presses instead)

Front Dumbell Raises
25x15
25x15
25x15
30x12 ds 15x10

Barbell Shrug(Behind Back) SS Side Dumbell Shrug
185x18...............90x12
225x15...............90x12
275x12...............90x10

45lb Plate Raises
x12
x12
x11

Workout was OK today. The whole lethargy thing seems to be really kickin my ass. I'm gonna hop back on AMP tommorow as energy was always through the goddamn roof on that stuff. Im upping milk thistle to 2400mg from 1800mg...better to be safe than sorry! I'm really lookin forward to my workout tommorow as today was subpar in comparison to what I've been having. Once again I hit the snooze about 4 times this morning...I just didnt wanna get up. Thanks for all the support again fellas!

----------


## D-Bo Dre

lethargy is a bit*h!! try caffeine pills.. I always took a red bull to the head before a workout..

----------


## UpstateTank

Squats:
135x12(warmup)
135x12(warmup)
185x10
225x10
245x8
275x5 ds 185x10

Leg Press:
675x10
765x8
765x8
855x4

Hamstring Curl:
100x13
100x10
100x10
110x8

Leg Extension:
140x12
140x11
155x10
155x10
--------------
Calves
Standing Barbell Calf Raises
225x15
x13
x12

Took AMP preworkout today and guess what? Bye bye lethargy! Had a fantastic workout...my legs feel like limp noodles  :Smilie:  During my cycle Ive been really concentrating on blitzing the living hell outta my legs cause they are by far my biggest weakness...I'm hoping I'll still be able to continue to tear em up during pct

----------


## matt50

keep up the good work brother...does amp work similar to NO???

----------


## rar1015

Good job man, keep up the good work!!!

----------


## UpstateTank

> keep up the good work brother...does amp work similar to NO???


amp isnt a NO product...amp is basically an amphetamine which is why its gettin banned...they always take away all the good stuff  :Frown:  It gives me crazy amounts of focus and energy...not jittery energy like caffeine does but thats all i want to to when im on it is just f'in lift...no bullshitting no talking just destroyin the ole steel!

----------


## UpstateTank

> Good job man, keep up the good work!!!


thanks for the continuned support bro!

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday September 22nd: Arms

Preacher EZ Curl SuperSet Closegrip flat bench
55x12(warmup)......................95x15(warmup)
55x12(warmup)......................95x15(warmup)
75x12......................................135x13
85x10........................................155x1 1
95x6........................................175x6

Alternating DB Curl SuperSet Flat Bench Tricep EZ Bar Triple Set (Skulls, Pullovers, Presses)
40x10............................................. .............65x13/60x10/60x18
40x10............................................. . ..............65x13/65x10/65x15
40x9.............................................. ..............65x12/65x9/65x15
40x9.............................................. ..............65x12/65x10/60x15


Dumbell Hammer Curl SuperSet Overhead 2Hand Dumbell Extensions
35x9.............................................. ....60x12
35x8.............................................. ....60x9
35x8.............................................. ....60x9

Forearms:
Front Barbell curl
95x11
95x10
95x10
95x9

Took AMP preworkout again and had another diesel day at the gym...Brought my MyoTape measuring device today and hit 17.25" pumped on my arms which is the largest they've ever been measured...Happy as a pig in shit about that  :AaGreen22:  Gonna take it easy this weekend and hit the gym hard next week cause its my last week of sd  :Frown:

----------


## kyjelly

Are you taking CoQ10?

----------


## UpstateTank

> Are you taking CoQ10?


im saving the CoQ10 for pct cause i know the ryr removes it from your heart...that stuff is mad expensive btw

----------


## stay gold

good work bro, keep thrashin' those legs..too many people neglect a hardass leg workout

----------


## kyjelly

> im saving the CoQ10 for pct cause i know the ryr removes it from your heart...that stuff is mad expensive btw



so its not a good idea to take red yeast and CoQ10 at the same time?

How much mg's you gonna run it at?

lol, yeah it is rather pricey...

----------


## UpstateTank

> so its not a good idea to take red yeast and CoQ10 at the same time?
> 
> How much mg's you gonna run it at?
> 
> lol, yeah it is rather pricey...


I'm not too sure about using both at the same time...I can't remember the specifics behind it but from reading countless other logs and info on it I came to the conclusion that its a good idea to run it for 1 week prior to starting the cycle and during the first week of the cycle...along with first 2 weeks of pct

I'm gonna run it at 300mg/day during pct

Hope that helps a lil bit!

----------


## UpstateTank

> good work bro, keep thrashin' those legs..too many people neglect a hardass leg workout


thanks for the support bro!

----------


## pelly789

i was just looking at your leg workout and it seems like your squat should be higher than it is...dont take it the wrong way but i just think by the rest of your leg lifts that you should be able to squat more

----------


## UpstateTank

> i was just looking at your leg workout and it seems like your squat should be higher than it is...dont take it the wrong way but i just think by the rest of your leg lifts that you should be able to squat more


no worries bro...believe me i think it should be higher than it is as well  :Frown:  Like Ive said before my legs are hands down my weakest part...nothing repeated weekly thrashings wont change though  :Wink:

----------


## pelly789

yea mine too ive always hated doing legs myself but always stuck with it. itll come in time and btw thanks for keeping a log of your cycle its helped me alot

----------


## UpstateTank

my pleasure bro

----------


## kyjelly

> I'm not too sure about using both at the same time...I can't remember the specifics behind it but from reading countless other logs and info on it I came to the conclusion that its a good idea to run it for 1 week prior to starting the cycle and during the first week of the cycle...along with first 2 weeks of pct
> 
> I'm gonna run it at 300mg/day during pct
> 
> Hope that helps a lil bit!



when you run it for those 3 weeks, are you gonna be running red yeast rice too? or no?

Thanks man

----------


## matt50

was just re reading some of ur log...very impressive leg pressing for ur weak area....all my leg excercises are similar weight but i got this routine from another member: superhuman 

SQUAT:
1x15 (warmup)
1x12 (medium weight)
2x8 (heavier weight)
2x6 (heavest weight you can handle)

Leg Extensions:
4x8 (nice and slow w/heavier weight, squeeze @ end of each rep) 

Leg Curls:
4x8 (nice and slow heavier weight, squeeze @ end of each rep)

Leg Press:
2x10 (medium weight) go nice and slow
2x25 (light weight) go fast and burnout

Calf Extensions
2x6 (VERY HEAVY but controlled)
2x15 (Medium Weight, but still controlled)

it seems to be working so far lol

----------


## UpstateTank

> when you run it for those 3 weeks, are you gonna be running red yeast rice too? or no?
> 
> Thanks man


yea im gonna run the ryr during those 2 weeks as well...im not too sure if its gonna be pointless or not because of how ryr and coq10 sort of negate eachother...if ne one knows the answer to this one please chime in

----------


## UpstateTank

> was just re reading some of ur log...*very impressive leg pressing for ur weak area.*...all my leg excercises are similar weight but i got this routine from another member: superhuman 
> 
> SQUAT:
> 1x15 (warmup)
> 1x12 (medium weight)
> 2x8 (heavier weight)
> 2x6 (heavest weight you can handle)
> 
> Leg Extensions:
> ...


looks are definitely decieving...for some reason the legpress machine that is at school has to be loaded with a crazy amount of weight...when i go home i dont do anywheres near as much as i do when im at school

thanks for posting that legworkout...i think ill give that a try during pct..it looks fun :7up:

----------


## kyjelly

> yea im gonna run the ryr during those 2 weeks as well...im not too sure if its gonna be pointless or not because of how ryr and coq10 sort of negate eachother...if ne one knows the answer to this one please chime in



thanks, again let me know how your PCT goes.

and yeah, if anyone knows anything with red yeast rice and CoQ10, let us know.

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday September 25th: Chest

"Smith" Flat Bench
50x20(warmup)
50x20(warmup)
140x15
180x10
200x6
210x4

Incline "Smith" Machine
120x12
140x10
150x8
160x5

Cable Crossovers
60x13
60x12
70x9
70x8 drop set 40x15

Cable "Scoops"
40x13
40x12
50x10
50x9 drop set 30x15

Had a furious workout today. Pumps were on the verge of retarded  :7up:  Strength again was up in all excercises in comparison to last week. Lethargy has been absolutely killing me though. Yesterday I got 10hours of sleep...took a nap from 8pm-10pm and still went to bed at 12:30 for 8 hours...the amp has definitely been my saving grace for my workouts, id be like a damn sloth if it wasnt for it. Just talking about naps makes me wanna take one now  :Frown:  Other than being lethargic and a lil 'short fused' there are still no other side effects to report. No libido issues, nose bleeds, back pumps, prostate pains etc. May have some slight testicular atrophy but again that could just be me being paranoid...Really excited for deadlifts tommorow  :AaGreen22: 

Forgot to mention my weight...weighed 210 today which puts me up 19lbs in 3 weeks

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday September 26th: Back

Seated Rows:
120x15 (warmup)
120x15 (warmup)
165x10
165x9
180x7 drop set 120x12

T-Bar Pullback
115x12
120x9
130x8
130x7 drop set 70x15

Deadlifts:
155x10
225x8
275x6
415x3 (added 1 rep from last week)
365x4 (felt really good so added another set)

Closegrip reverse pulldown SuperSet Behind neck widegrip pulldown
165x12.........120x10
165x11..........120x10
180x8...........120x10
180x8...........120x9


Had another ridiculous workout today. Looking back I wish I had gone up in weight on my deads but I'm always timid to go crazy on those. Lats felt pumped to hell after my workout was over. Strength again was up in all exercises...woot! :7up:

----------


## matt50

pound those [email protected]!!!!

----------


## NightTrain

keep up the great work, bro.

----------


## UpstateTank

thank you again bros!

----------


## D9S0M

post some pics!

----------


## UpstateTank

> post some pics!


haha next week after my cycle is done

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday September 27: Shoulders

Dumbell Lateral Raises
15x15
17.5x13
20x13
22.5x10

"Smith" Military Press
90x12
110x11
140x7
140x4 ds 90x8 ds 50x12
(Decided to stick with the "smith" military press this week again to avoid any shoulder probs)

Front Dumbell Raises
25x15
30x9
30x9
30x7 ds 15x12

Barbell Shrug(Behind Back) SS Side Dumbell Shrug
185x18...............90x15
225x15...............90x15
275x10...............90x12

Had a pretty decent workout today. I was pretty gassed after the "smith" military press, went pretty heavy for me personally. Pumps were reallly good in the delts today and strength was again more than i could have ever asked for.

Back is still killing me from deadlifts yesterday :7up:

----------


## matt50

> Back is still killing me from deadlifts yesterday


gotta love that feeling... "it hurts SOOO good!!!"

----------


## rodosman

I think it would be helpful if you change your exercises every week or everyother week. Like your back day, do some pullups for your first exercise. For bis don't always start off with EZ curls. Hope this helps.

----------


## UpstateTank

> I think it would be helpful if you change your exercises every week or everyother week. Like your back day, do some pullups for your first exercise. For bis don't always start off with EZ curls. Hope this helps.


i was keeping all the exercises the same b/c i wanted to gauge how well sd was actually working for me...i think once pct starts ill hit up new exercises...thanks for the advice bro!

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday September 28th: legs

Squats:
135x12(warmup)
135x12(warmup)
185x10
225x10
275x8
300x4 ds 185x10

Leg Press:
675x10
765x8
900x5

Hamstring Curl :Frown: was pretty gassed after squats and legpress)
100x12
110x10
120x8
120x6

Leg Extension:
140x10
140x10
155x9
155x8
--------------
Calves
Standing Barbell Calf Raises
225x15
x14
x12

Had a great leg workout today. I think i'm finally starting to get back into the habit of liking legs!  :7up:  Squats and legpress really took a lot out of me today which is a damn good thing. Have been taking amp preworkout stilll so lethargy hasnt been an issue.

----------


## NightTrain

keep it up!

----------


## UpstateTank

> keep it up!


thanks train!

----------


## matt50

lookin good....how many more weeks do u have of the cycle?

----------


## UpstateTank

> lookin good....how many more weeks do u have of the cycle?


sundays my last day  :Frown:  pct starts monday

----------


## rar1015

Dont ya hate getting towards the end of cycle. When i did my pp cycle i got down to the last couple of days and i didnt wanna stop but i knew i had to.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Dont ya hate getting towards the end of cycle. When i did my pp cycle i got down to the last couple of days and i didnt wanna stop but i knew i had to.


haha its a damn awful feeling

----------


## rar1015

Yes it is!

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday September 29th: Arms

Preacher EZ Curl SuperSet Closegrip flat bench
55x12(warmup)......................95x15(warmup)
55x12(warmup)......................95x15(warmup)
85x11......................................155x13
90x8........................................175x9
95x5........................................185x6

Alternating DB Curl SuperSet Flat Bench Tricep EZ Bar Triple Set (Skulls, Pullovers, Presses)
40x10............................................. .............65x15/60x10/60x15
42.5x8............................................ . . ..............65x14/65x9/65x15
42.5x7............................................ .. ..............65x14/65x8/65x15
42.5x5............................................ .. ..............65x14/65x7/60x15


Dumbell Hammer Curl SuperSet Ropes
35x10............................................. . ....50x10
40x6.............................................. ....50x9
40x6.............................................. ....50x9
40x5.............................................. .....50x9

Forearms:
Front Barbell curl
95x10
95x10
95x9

Had a fantastic last arm workout...arms were smack in between 17.25 and 17.5 pumped today...Oh it was such a fantastic sight! I'm gonna do a supplemental chest day tommorow cause itll be my last day working out on sd. 

On a side note watched mr. o tonight and ronnies def got this one in the bag

----------


## NightTrain

i hated when my cycle ended.............. i cant wait to try masterdrol, i am fending for the drive i got from PP

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Monday!

PCT Time!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## UpstateTank

> Monday!
> 
> PCT Time!
> 
> Yay!!!!!!!!!!


haha boooooooooooo

first dosage is tonigth so ill let ya know how it goes

----------


## hardgainer12

what were the end results?

----------


## UpstateTank

> what were the end results?


Weight went from 191 to 213...22lbs
Don't get excited however...I can guarantee a lof of that weight came from a change in diet as i started the sd when I began my bulking diet

arms went from 15.5" to 16.4" cold (Even hit 17.25" pumped  :AaGreen22:  )
forearms: 12.5" to 13"
Quads (my legs are my biggest weakness by far): 22.5" to a smidge less than 24"
Calves (the weakest part of my weak legs  :Frown:  ) 14.5" to 15.25"

Strength shot up like a bat outta hell in everything

The only side effects for me were big time lethargy and having somewhat of a short fuse

Hopefully during the next 4 weeks I can at least keep all of these gains if not improve upon them :7up: 

Im gonna get some pictures taken this week to compare with the beginning ones

*started at 191 not 188

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

You gonna get blood work done after?

did u have it done before by any chance?

25lbs is sweet...lets hope u can keep at least 20 of it.

----------


## notorious_mem

congrats on the gains.great log by the way.

----------


## UpstateTank

> *You gonna get blood work done after?
> 
> did u have it done before by any chance?*
> 
> 25lbs is sweet...lets hope u can keep at least 20 of it.


i didnt get bloodwork done before hand but am strongly looking into it for after pct to make sure everything is a-ok

im gonna keep eating like a damn horse and lifting like theres no tommorow so hopefully ill be able to keep it all

----------


## UpstateTank

> congrats on the gains.great log by the way.


thankyou

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday October 2nd: Chest

Incline "Smith" Machine
50x15(warmup)
50x15(warmup)
120x12
140x10
150x6
150x6 dropset 90x10

"Smith" Flat Bench
140x10
180x9
200x5
200x4

Cable Crossovers
60x15
70x10
70x10
70x9 drop set 40x15

Cable "Scoops"
40x15
50x12
50x10
60x8 drop set 30x15

Looking back, doing chest on saturday cause i wanted to get in "1 last workout" before i stopped taking sd was probably not a bad idea...My shoulder was killllling me during my "smith" benches. I swapped up incline and flat today cause I had a feeling my shoulder would give me problems today, and for me incline is less painful than flat...I figured Id get my muscles nice and warmed up for flat bench but it didnt help at all and my strength suffered as a result. The cable part to myworkout was fantastic as there is a lot less strain on my shoulder (where it hurts anyways). Strength was up in those exercises. My weight is up to 213...which puts me up 22lbs since starting sd/bulking...I can attribute a lot of the gain to changes in my diet (going from calorie deficit for 6months to a calorie surplus).

My chest was swole as a mother today at the gym...It's definitely an ego booster (although i dont let it go to my head  :Wink/Grin:  )

I'm waiting till right before I go to bed for pct supps so I'll post that in a few hours

----------


## UpstateTank

i dont think my lab rats liked the stuff

----------


## D-Bo Dre

22lbs??!?! Wow.. that's great, if ur talking real sh*t.. If your pct goes good you will most likely keep 15lbs of that.. that's still awsome.. Remember PCT is just as important as your cycle.. DO NOT slack off.. keep postin.

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday October 2nd: Back

Wide grip lat pull downs
120x12(warmup)
120x12(warmup)
165x10
180x7
180x6
180x6 drop set 120x12

Deadlifts
155x10
225x8
365x6
405x3

"Horseshoe" Pulldown
150x10
165x8
165x8
180x7 drop set 135x9

1 arm Rows
60x10
60x9
60x8

At the advice of another member (and because I was gettin sick of the same damn routine) I'm gonna mix up my workouts a lil bit in comparison to what I did during the cycle. Had a great workout today...backpumps werent as bad as they have been the past couple weeks following deads so that was quite a relief for me...Strength didnt go down as far as I can tell and my lats werre swole as hell after my workout  :Smilie:

----------


## UpstateTank

> 22lbs??!?! Wow.. that's great, if ur talking real sh*t.. If your pct goes good you will most likely keep 15lbs of that.. that's still awsome.. *Remember PCT is just as important as your cycle.. DO NOT slack off.. keep postin.*


slacking isnt in my genes! :7up:  
thanks for the support bro

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday October 4th: Shoulders

"Smith" military press
50x10(warmup)
50x10(warmup)
90x10
140x8
160x3 drop set 90x9

Upright Rows
65x12
95x9
115x7
115x6 dropset 65x15
(first time ever doing these---and i like em!)

Front Dumbell Raises
27.5x10
32.5x9
35x7
37.5x5 dropset 20x15

lateral Raises
20x12
25x9
25x8
25x8 dropset 15x10

Reverse Shrugs
225x15
245x13
275x12

Had a fantastic workout today. Shoulders were hella pumped and strength continues to increase even though im in pct...Right shoulder was pseudo-bothering me during my "smith" military presses  :Frown:  but i was still pleased with how much I was able to do...but again it coulda been better!

----------


## l2elapse

great progresss upstate! hey can i get your before and after weight numbers for your lifts?

----------


## UpstateTank

> great progresss upstate! hey can i get your before and after weight numbers for your lifts?


Yup no problem:
"Smith" Bench
Start 170x5....Finish 210x4

Deadlift
Start 410x1....Finish 415x3

Squat
Start 245x7....Finish 300x6 (Hit high of 315 for 2 today after that set of 300)

Preacher Curls
Start 85x7....Finish 85x11

Closegrip Bench
Start 155x8....Finish 185x7


I dont know if you read if my previous posts or not about the stupid "smith" machine at my school...Its not one with a bar that goes all the way across but rather has the middle cut out of it so its 2 seperate bars 1 for each hand....So the total weight given for that is how much I have in just plates...So each side would be the total divided by 2...(eg 210 bench was 105lbs on each side)

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday October 5th Legs:
Squat
135x12(warmup)
135x10(warmup)
225x10
275x8
300x6
315x2 drop set 185x12

Hamstring Curl
100x15
110x11
120x9
120x6

Leg Press
765x8
855x6
945x3 dropset 405x15 (ooohhh did that burn)

Calves
Sled raises SuperSet Standing Raises
405x22..............................225x15
405x22.............................275x12
405x18.............................275x10
(Calves were en fuego after this)

Had an awesome workout today. The walk back to my house suckked cause my legs felt like limp noodles (and of course the walk is uphill) Before I began my cycle I dreaded Thursdays as it always meant legs day...now i look forward to it. They're my biggest weakness by far and goddamit if I dont blitz em week in and week out they always will be. I was even thinking about making Saturday another leg day for me. 

Strength hasnt faltered yet so I'm pretty happy about that.

----------


## matt50

glad to see ur strength is still up in everything

----------


## UpstateTank

> glad to see ur strength is still up in everything


thanks bro!

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday October 6th: Arms

Barbell Curl SuperSet Closegrip Bench
45x12(warmup)..............................95x15(w armup)
45x10(warmup...............................95x15(w armup)
95x7.............................................. ....175x8
105x6............................................. ...185x7
110x5............................................. ...195x6
110x4............................................. ...195x6

Alternating Dumbell Curl SuperSet SkullCrushers
40x7.............................................. .....................75x10
45x6.............................................. .....................85x8
45x6.............................................. .....................90x6
45x6.............................................. .....................90x6

HammerCurl SuperSet Rope Extensions
40x8..........................................70x7
40x7..........................................60x9
40x7..........................................60x8
40x7..........................................60x8 dropset 30x20

*Forearms*
Front Barbell curl SuperSet Standing-Behind-the-back-curl
95x10............................................x 10
95x7.............................................. x7
x7................................................ ..x7


Changed up my armworkout today in comparison to what I had been doing. I simplified it a ton after reading about other peoples success with just plain higher weight/lower rep. Workout was amazing today...pumps were crazy. 

It seems like I am more irritable since the start of pct...any thoughts on this?

----------


## notorious_mem

hey man great work i followed real close considering were pretty close in size. What are you taking during pct. :0piss:   :AaGreen22:

----------


## UpstateTank

> hey man great work i followed real close considering were pretty close in size. What are you taking during pct.



My PCT will go as follows:
aromasin : 4 weeks 25mg/day
clomid: 2weeks 105mg/day 2 weeks 70mg/day
Will also supplement in Gaspari Nutrition SizeOn to help keep as much strength as possible

and all the support supp's.

----------


## scm007

Do you have pics?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

let me know if ya get blood work done and how it comes out?

Thanks.

----------


## notorious_mem

> My PCT will go as follows:
> aromasin : 4 weeks 25mg/day
> clomid: 2weeks 105mg/day 2 weeks 70mg/day
> Will also supplement in Gaspari Nutrition SizeOn to help keep as much strength as possible
> 
> and all the support supp's.


alright man preciate the info.IM starting methyl plex at the end of the month beginning of nov so im gonna copycat a little hope its alright.great job. :7up:

----------


## UpstateTank

> Do you have pics?


yup at the beginning of the thread i have beginning pics...and either tommorow or monday im going to get progress pictures taken




> let me know if ya get blood work done and how it comes out?
> 
> Thanks.


I definitely will!




> alright man preciate the info.IM starting methyl plex at the end of the month beginning of nov so im gonna copycat a little hope its alright.great job.


haha no problem man..."imitation is the greatest form of flattery"  :Wink/Grin:  
Good luck with the cycle bro...let me know how it goes!

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Are you running creatine during PCT?

If so, at what day did you start it?

----------


## UpstateTank

yes i am...started it day 1 of pct

----------


## D-Bo Dre

wussup w/ end of cycle pics! :7up:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Since your bulking I suppose.

Did you increase your cals every week? Or just kept them at a steady pace?

----------


## hardgainer12

pics pics pics!!!!! u had awesome gains bro! nicely done

----------


## UpstateTank

haha didnt know i had a damn fan club!  :Smilie: 

pictures are gonna be posted up tonight

----------


## UpstateTank

> Since your bulking I suppose.
> 
> Did you increase your cals every week? Or just kept them at a steady pace?


kept em at a steady pace...i was seeing good gains so i saw no need to fluctuate

----------


## matt50

anything for us???

----------


## UpstateTank

waiting for the damn woman to get out of her group meeting...

----------


## UpstateTank

fvcking bitch just calld me and said she cant do it tonight cause shes gotta go to bed :Icon Pissedoff:  

so tommorow it is...sorry guys

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday October 9nd: Chest

Incline "Smith" Machine
50x15(warmup)
50x15(warmup)
140x10
155x8
165x6
175x3 dropset 90x10

"Smith" Flat Bench
180x6
180x6
180x5 dropset 90x10


Cable Crossovers
70x11
70x8
70x7
70x7 drop set 40x15

Cable "Scoops"
50x11
50x8
50x8
50x8 drop set 30x15

Had the worst workout today  :Frown:  No energy, no strength it realllllly sucked. It started out good with the "smith" incline and just nosedived from there. It was probably some lingerging effects from the weekend  :Frown:  It was my first night of drinking in 6 weeks and needless to say its not gonna happen again for a long ass time

----------


## matt50

sorry to hear man...hopefully thats just a fluke...stay away from the alcohol while on the pct lol

----------


## UpstateTank

:Wink/Grin:

----------


## UpstateTank

hope you like em! :7up:

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday October 10th: Back

Wide grip lat pull downs
120x12(warmup)
120x12(warmup)
165x10
180x7
180x7
180x6 drop set 120x10

Deadlifts
155x10 (warmup)
225x7 (warmup)
*448x2* new personal best!
365x5
365x2 (was gassed to all hell after the 448er)

T-Bar Pull Back
90x12
115x9
120x8
125x7 drop set 70x12

1 arm Rows
60x12
60x10
75x7
75x7

Well made up for my ass of a workout yesterday...I was uber-pumped at my new personal best on deadlifts... it was an egobooster when everyone stopped to watch :7up:  I kinda woke up pissed off cause of my workout yesterday so I carried that anger into the gym and boy did it pay off  :Smilie:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

You def. look thicker.. Your back looks wider and I believe is your best improvement.. You did good, That's what a bulking cycle is supposed to look like.. Now get lean!!

----------


## notorious_mem

whats ur plans now continue putting more weight on or u gonna do some cutting? Great job.

----------


## matt50

awesome gains brother!!!

----------


## UpstateTank

thanks for all the support bros!

im gonna keep bulking for a while...I would like to continue to bulk up to about 230...I just started planning for another cycle--shooting for the end of december (im gonna up the dosage to 20-30-30-40 & am contemplating adding in generic labz x-mass) then ill start cutting after im finished with that cycle

----------


## Chad B

Can somebody please tell me what backpumps are? People are talking like they are something you get from sd and that they hurt. I thought muscle pumps were good?

Thanks

----------


## UpstateTank

> Can somebody please tell me what backpumps are? People are talking like they are something you get from sd and that they hurt. I thought muscle pumps were good?
> 
> Thanks


yup muscle pumps are great but back pumps are not
your lower back "pumps" up to a point of being uncomfortable and painful...The only time I ever got them was doing deadlifts...The pump was so strong it hurt and I had to lay down on the gym floor for a minute or 2 while it cleared up

----------


## notorious_mem

> thanks for all the support bros!
> 
> im gonna keep bulking for a while...I would like to continue to bulk up to about 230...I just started planning for another cycle--shooting for the end of december (im gonna up the dosage to 20-30-30-40 & am contemplating adding in generic labz x-mass) then ill start cutting after im finished with that cycle


right on. hell with it.With winter coming on IMO keep on bulking then cut down when it gets a little warmer. :Evil2:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> Can somebody please tell me what backpumps are? People are talking like they are something you get from sd and that they hurt. I thought muscle pumps were good?
> 
> Thanks



Back pumps= a sharp lower back pain.. NOT fun.. 

Take potassium supplements, or eat lots of bananas..

----------


## Chad B

> yup muscle pumps are great but back pumps are not
> your lower back "pumps" up to a point of being uncomfortable and painful...The only time I ever got them was doing deadlifts...The pump was so strong it hurt and I had to lay down on the gym floor for a minute or 2 while it cleared up



Thanks for taking the time to answer my question. I got it now.  :Wink/Grin:  

So after the whole cycle, would you recommend a sd cycle to a noob? 

Thanks

----------


## Chad B

> Back pumps= a sharp lower back pain.. NOT fun.. 
> 
> Take potassium supplements, or eat lots of bananas..



Thanks, If I do a sp cycle I will make sure I have tons of bananas.  :Mfight:

----------


## UpstateTank

> right on. hell with it.With winter coming on IMO keep on bulking then cut down when it gets a little warmer.


haha goddamn right bro!




> Back pumps= a sharp lower back pain.. NOT fun..
> 
> Take potassium supplements, or eat lots of bananas..


taurine can also be taken to help 




> Thanks for taking the time to answer my question. I got it now.
> 
> So after the whole cycle, would you recommend a sd cycle to a noob?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think there really is a concrete answer to this question. Personally I had experience w/ ph's before (M1T) when I had no idea what the hell I was doing. After months of research I was finally able to formulate my own cycle from what countless other people had reccomended and had success with, and not to mention the most important part of any bb'ers arsenal--diet. I'll tell you flat out I wouldnt have gained 5 pounds if I didnt have a good diet. I was also fortunate to not experience some of the nasty side effects that sd has to offer (nose bleeds, backpumps 24/7, massive headaches, gyno, sexual performance issues etc). I think once you have researched anything enough and have become an "expert" per se you're ready for it. 

I believe SMANB12's custom title is "educate b4 you medicate"...words I live by

----------


## Chad B

> haha goddamn right bro!
> 
> 
> 
> taurine can also be taken to help 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there really is a concrete answer to this question. Personally I had experience w/ ph's before (M1T) when I had no idea what the hell I was doing. After months of research I was finally able to formulate my own cycle from what countless other people had reccomended and had success with, and not to mention the most important part of any bb'ers arsenal--diet. I'll tell you flat out I wouldnt have gained 5 pounds if I didnt have a good diet. I was also fortunate to not experience some of the nasty side effects that sd has to offer (nose bleeds, backpumps 24/7, massive headaches, gyno, sexual performance issues etc). I think once you have researched anything enough and have become an "expert" per se you're ready for it. 
> ...


Thanks bro! My diet is in check, I eat clean every 2 hours, pro/carb in mornings and afternoons, pro/fat at night.

Another question if you dont mind. Do you think it was worth it, if you had to do it all over again, would you do it? 

Thanks brotha!

----------


## UpstateTank

> Thanks bro! My diet is in check, I eat clean every 2 hours, pro/carb in mornings and afternoons, pro/fat at night.
> 
> *Another question if you dont mind. Do you think it was worth it, if you had to do it all over again, would you do it?* 
> 
> Thanks brotha!


absolutely

----------


## Chad B

Just wondering if you are going to do another cycle of SD or PP? 

As pertaining to the conscience, do you think this one made it easier to do a more "real" one with test?

----------


## UpstateTank

> Just wondering if you are going to do another cycle of SD or PP? 
> 
> As pertaining to the conscience, do you think this one made it easier to do a more "real" one with test?


I'm planning on doing another cycle of sd come end of december/beginning of january--this time I may throw in some Generic Labz X-Mass--just starting to actually research the product

As far as a cycle of sd helping me with a cycle of "real gear" i think it may have given me an understanding of basic concepts at their most elementary level (i.e. the concept of post cycle therapy , the concept of dosage requirements and length, the concept of possible side effects etc), but in no way it made me more knowledgeable towards real gear or anything that accompanies it

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday October 11th: Shoulders

"Smith" military press
50x15(warmup)
50x12(warmup)
90x10
140x5 
140x4 drop set 90x9 (strength dropped like a rock in water this week for these--had a hectic morning)

Upright Rows
95x9
115x7
115x6
120x4 dropset 65x15

Front Dumbell Raises
27.5x9
32.5x9
35x8
37.5x5 dropset 20x15

lateral Raises
20x12
25x10
25x9
25x8 dropset 15x10

Reverse Shrugs
225x16
245x14
275x11

Had a pretty decent workout today. As noted up above my strength fell like crazy in "smith" military...Delts were pumped as all hell today...Can't wait for legs tommorow!

----------


## Chad B

I hear clomid is what to use for pct on a sp cycle. The ar store sells clomiphene citrate, is that the same as clomid?

Thanks for the reply

----------


## UpstateTank

yeaaa buddy!

----------


## Chad B

> yeaaa buddy!



Whats that other stuff you used..aromostate (bad spelling) what is it and where woud I buy it.

Tanks Tank

----------


## UpstateTank

> Whats that other stuff you used..aromostate (bad spelling) what is it and where woud I buy it.
> 
> Tanks Tank


aromasin ...its an AI
the site sponsor used to sell it but for some reason its not there anymore

----------


## matt50

> aromasin ...its an AI
> the site sponsor used to sell it but for some reason its not there anymore



they said they will have it in a week  :Wink:  went looking for it myself since its been about a week since i heard it would be a week lol now its two weeks

----------


## UpstateTank

> they said they will have it in a week  went looking for it myself since its been about a week since i heard it would be a week lol now its two weeks


i kno!!! i went there myself today and they still didnt have it  :Frown:  they gave me false info!

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday October 12th: Legs
Squats
135x10(warmup)
135x10(warmup)
225x10
275x6 --reps fell from last week
275x5
300x3 dropset 185x10

Seated Hamstring Curl
100x10
120x10
140x9
150x6

Leg Press
765x8
855x6
945x4  :Smilie:  dropset 405x15 --quads were uber burned

Individual Leg Extension 
30x8
40x6
40x5
40x5

Calves

Sled SuperSet Standing BB raise
405x24..................225x12
405x18..................275x10
405x16..................275x10

Even though my weight fell a smidge in squats had a ridiculuous workout today. My shirt looked as if I had just jujmped in a pool fully clothed. I just had to waddle my ass up the stairs cause they still hurt so much  :7up:

----------


## matt50

> Even though my weight fell a smidge in squats had a ridiculuous workout today. My shirt looked as if I had just jujmped in a pool fully clothed. I just had to waddle my ass up the stairs cause they still hurt so much



sounds like a good day then lol

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday October 13th: Arms

Barbell Curl SuperSet Closegrip Bench
45x12(warmup)..............................95x15(w armup)
45x12(warmup...............................95x15(w armup)
95x7.............................................. ....185x8
110x6............................................. ...195x6
115x4............................................. ...205x5

Alternating Dumbell Curl SuperSet SkullCrushers
45x6.............................................. .....................85x9
45x5.............................................. .....................90x6
45x5.............................................. .....................90x6

HammerCurl SuperSet Rope Extensions
40x9..........................................60x8
40x8..........................................60x7
40x8..........................................60x8
40x8..........................................70x5 dropset 30x15

Forearms
Front Barbell curl SuperSet Standing-Behind-the-back-curl
105x8............................................x 10
105x7............................................. . x8
105x6............................................. ... ..x7

Ohhhh man when I got to the gym I was pissed off to shit...Couldnt park my car down by the gym cause of some stupid basketball thing, had to drive back to my townhouse and walk back down. Had to wait a million goddamn minutes for the crosswalk to say "GO" b/c the cops are assholes when it comes to jaywalking here...then when I get there the f'in womens lax team is there!!!! So needless to say I had a lot of pent up aggression and I took it out hardcore on the weights. I was furious the whole damn time and really kicked up the intensity of my lifts 2day. I guess anger can be a good thing!

----------


## UpstateTank

on a lil side note: for my next cycle i think im gonna hold off on sd/x-mass cause i just found out my friend has an unopened bottle of M1T :Evil2:   :Evil2:

----------


## RydersWanted

I was reading up on SD, and I have some now, and not knowing ur supose to take PCT.BTW I have current stock in chapstick becuase my lips are burning, because I was only doing SD and V-50. I Just bought some PCT today hopeing to correct my dehydration and The question I have is how much are you supose to take? And what days?

----------


## UpstateTank

> I was reading up on SD, and I have some now, and not knowing ur supose to take PCT.BTW I have current stock in chapstick becuase my lips are burning, because I was only doing SD and V-50. I Just bought some PCT today hopeing to correct my dehydration and The question I have is how much are you supose to take? And what days?


I'm not too sure what it is you're asking...What exactly are you planning to use for PCT and what do you mean with the chapstick and dehydration thing?
 :Hmmmm:

----------


## notorious_mem

???????? :Hmmmm:

----------


## notorious_mem

> I was reading up on SD, and I have some now, and not knowing ur supose to take PCT.BTW I have current stock in chapstick becuase my lips are burning, because I was only doing SD and V-50. I Just bought some PCT today hopeing to correct my dehydration and The question I have is how much are you supose to take? And what days?


pct = post cycle therapy u take this to maximize your gains after your cycle and get your body back in working order like it was before the cycle.go to page 1 of this thread and read up on what tanks taking during his cycle.i hope that helps.

----------


## Chad B

> I was reading up on SD, and I have some now, and not knowing ur supose to take PCT.BTW I have current stock in chapstick becuase my lips are burning, because I was only doing SD and V-50. I Just bought some PCT today hopeing to correct my dehydration and The question I have is how much are you supose to take? And what days?


I was told you should drink 1 1/2 to 2 gallons of water a day on sd.

----------


## UpstateTank

> I was told you should drink 1 1/2 to 2 gallons of water a day on sd.


Thats exactly what I was drinking...Even off cycle I drink at least a gallon a day

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Hey Upstate...I was wondering you used this as a bulk...but if you were to use it eating a maintenence how do you think your body wouldve reacted...Im debating on a Superdrol/Clen cycle for cutting while id be eating 2200-2400 a day with alot of am cardio...I would be throwing in the clen to prevent catabolism and the superdrol to possiblly get some lean gains out of it nothing crazy maybe 4-8 pounds while dropping 2-4% bf. So basically im asking is if you think the superdrol could be effective in a possible cut.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Hey Upstate...I was wondering you used this as a bulk...but if you were to use it eating a maintenence how do you think your body wouldve reacted...Im debating on a Superdrol/Clen cycle for cutting while id be eating 2200-2400 a day with alot of am cardio...I would be throwing in the clen to prevent catabolism and the superdrol to possiblly get some lean gains out of it nothing crazy maybe 4-8 pounds while dropping 2-4% bf. So basically im asking is if you think the superdrol could be effective in a possible cut.


Thats a really good question and I dont have an answer for it. I guess I only like to give responses based on my own personal experience and since I've never cut using SD before I couldn't give you a "good" answer. My hunch is you could still get some solid gains off SD while eating at maintenence. I've heard of people using SD to cut and they got good results from it so I dont see why not.

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Great....then maybe you can answer this...which supporting supplements now that you've done your cycle would you recomend..and at which dose do you think it would be better now that youve expierienced it.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Great....then maybe you can answer this...which supporting supplements now that you've done your cycle would you recomend..and at which dose do you think it would be better now that youve expierienced it.


I'd reccomend all of them. As far as dosing goes I cant really give a definitive answer for that cause everyone is gonna have a different reaction side effect wise to sd. For me the doses were enough--i never got any headaches, elevated heartrate, elevated bp, nose bleeds etc. For a good base I'd say start your doses what I outlined in the first post of this log then adjust as your body tells you to do so. 

On a side note- backpumps pick up some taurine and run that at 1g/day
and prostate pain-saw palmetto 1g/day

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Thanks man. Just curious did you feel your midsection leaned up a bit at all considering you were eating alot of calories..im just basing this on if I do 6 am cardio sessions etc etc

----------


## UpstateTank

> Thanks man. Just curious did you feel your midsection leaned up a bit at all considering you were eating alot of calories..im just basing this on if I do 6 am cardio sessions etc etc


Sadly thats not the case for me. Looking back I wish I had done 6am cardio cause I put on a lil bf during the cycle which was because of my diet not the sd...This week I'm gonna try and motivate myself to get up for 6am cardio sessions  :Frown:

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Dang you didnt do any am cardio...if I could get half of ur LBM gains while reducing BF% 3% I will be very happy. I definately think I could achieve my goals with all that cardio at my clean diet. Just curious those supporting liver/BP supplements get pricey when all together...where do you reccomend me purchasing mine?

----------


## UpstateTank

> Dang you didnt do any am cardio...if I could get half of ur LBM gains while reducing BF% 3% I will be very happy. I definately think I could achieve my goals with all that cardio at my clean diet. Just curious those supporting liver/BP supplements get pricey when all together...where do you reccomend me purchasing mine?


I got them from a supplement warehouse thats actually located in my hometown...if you want the website shoot me a pm..It was kinda on the pricey side for everything if i recall correctly it was around 85-90 bucks total which is a lot up front but its enough to last about 8 weeks

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Well I would only be needing half that since my PCT is my TRT therapy.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Well I would only be needing half that since my PCT is my TRT therapy.


lucky duck

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday October 16th: Chest

"Smith" Flat Bench
50x15(warmup)
90x10(warmup)
140x2(warmup)
180x8
200x5
200x5 
230x1  :Smilie:  new personal best

Incline "Smith" Machine--varied the degree of the bench today..15 instead of the usual 30--hence the increase in weight
90x5(warmup)
140x9
160x8
180x6 
185x4 dropset 90x15

Dumbell "Scoops"
25x10
30x8
32.5x7
32.5x7 dropset 20x9

Cable Crossovers
70x8
70x6
70x6
70x5 drop set 40x14

Had an awesome friggin workout today. Last week my chest workout sucked  :Frown:  but it was definitely a fluke. Strength is maintaining if not increasing from on cycle. Also weighed myself today as I forgot to last week and my weight has slightly increased from the last time to 215.9  :Smilie:  My shoulders been bothering me a lot less too (knock on wood) lately so I believe that's helping a ton in terms of my ability to lift heavier weight.

forgot to mention...clomid's working--im starting to get some acne on my shoulders  :Frown:

----------


## RydersWanted

Thanks a Ton guys. I'm 2 weeks into my cycle of SD, and Milk Thistle, and I'm a noob about this mixing chemicals together to get the best gain from them, of course not getting the dreaded Gyno. possibly could u guys suggest another Chemical that would maximize my muscle growth with SD? Oh and One last thing, after Ur cycle you then are supose to take that PTC? N my question about that is it's estrogen right.. so will i get girl boobs, Cause I'm pretty sure I wanna stick with the Pecks I got now. :Hmmmm:

----------


## UpstateTank

> Thanks a Ton guys. I'm 2 weeks into my cycle of SD, and Milk Thistle, and I'm a noob about this mixing chemicals together to get the best gain from them, of course not getting the dreaded Gyno. possibly could u guys suggest another Chemical that would maximize my muscle growth with SD? Oh and One last thing, after Ur cycle you then are supose to take that PTC? N my question about that is it's estrogen right.. so will i get girl boobs, Cause I'm pretty sure I wanna stick with the Pecks I got now.


I'm still a lil confused on what exactly you're asking but I'll do my best.
As far as mixing in anything w/ SD...don't. SD is a very powerful compound on its own and doesn't need anything "extra" that would make it "work better"

And as far was PCT (Post Cycle Therapy ) you run it after you're done with your cycle. PCT shouldnt be thought of as a product but rather as something you do after running a cycle of steroids to restore your bodies natural test levels amongst other things. There are many things that can be used for pct...nolva clomid aromasin etc. For SD I'd reccomend clomid + aromasin for pct. As far as pct "being estrogen", it is in a very literal sense...products such as clomid and nolva would provide "all the benefits of estrogen and none of the side effects" (taken from pct forum stickies)...I'd suggest you go hit up the pct forum hardcore cause it doesnt sound like you understand what pct is and how to properly do it.

Hope that helps bro!

----------


## RydersWanted

Thanks Upstate, ya saved my ass. btw I got the Clomi, But when I get off of my cycle how much do I take?

----------


## UpstateTank

> Thanks Upstate, ya saved my ass. btw I got the Clomi, But when I get off of my cycle how much do I take?


not a problem bro!

dosage wise go:
Week 1 & 2: 105mg/day
Week 3 & 4: 70mg/day

and take it right before you go to bed.

good luck!

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> not a problem bro!
> 
> dosage wise go:
> Week 1 & 2: 105mg/day
> Week 3 & 4: 70mg/day
> 
> and take it right before you go to bed.
> 
> good luck!




Is there a reason why before bed?

Also, hows the PCT working?

----------


## UpstateTank

> Is there a reason why before bed?
> 
> Also, hows the PCT working?


Not sure as the reason why but basically everywhere I read about pct timing said to take right before bed

PCT is working great...My strength continues to increase and I'm still gaining weight (at a much slower rate)...I was 215.9 the other day when I weighed myself

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday October 17th: Back

CloseGrip Reverse Pulldowns SuperSet Widegrip behind the neck pull downs
105x10(warmup)
135x6(warmup)
165x8............................................. ...............120x10
180x7............................................. ...............135x10
195x6............................................. ...............150x6

Deadlifts
155x8 (warmup)
225x6 (warmup)
365x6 
405x4
405x2

Wide lat pushdowns
150x6
150x5
150x5

Horseshoe pulldowns
165x6
180x4--Tweakd the hell outta my neck here  :Frown: 

Well aside from tweaking my neck had a diesel workout today. Strength still continues to increase  :Smilie:  Deadlifts have definitely become my favorite exercise. I may take tommorow off to give my neck a lil time to heal + i have a busy ass day tommorow  :Frown:

----------


## notorious_mem

gained 25 pounds thats pretty damn good,congratulations so far. :7up:  Im glad you posted your results here or there would be alot of guys S.O.L on there gains and on there health.keep up the good work.

----------


## matt50

everything is looking good...started my SD cycle yesterday (monday, 10/16)...waiting for it to fully kick in...had a new best in leg press- 10x530 did 10x500 last week so i was pretty pumped. also felt like i had a little more left in me...hoping to get some nice gains like you did.

----------


## UpstateTank

> gained 25 pounds thats pretty damn good,congratulations so far. Im glad you posted your results here or there would be alot of guys S.O.L on there gains and on there health.keep up the good work.


thanks bro!




> everything is looking good...started my SD cycle yesterday (monday, 10/16)...waiting for it to fully kick in...had a new best in leg press- 10x530 did 10x500 last week so i was pretty pumped. also felt like i had a little more left in me...hoping to get some nice gains like you did.


glad to hear it bro....you'll be impressed by it...dont forget to start a log too!  :7up:

----------


## UpstateTank

no workout 2day....stoopid midterms  :Frown:

----------


## matt50

> no workout 2day....stoopid midterms


booooo lol

----------


## UpstateTank

> booooo lol


i kno right? :7up:  

cant wait for f'in legs tommorow

and im sure you're pretty pumped about chest  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## CoreyTampa09

I start mine on Monday...Still debating if im gunna run clen with it or not..I may just start it week 4

----------


## matt50

> i kno right? 
> 
> cant wait for f'in legs tommorow
> 
> and im sure you're pretty pumped about chest


yea i had a great workout the other day with my legs, chest is in about an hour so i'm getting pretty pumped

----------


## UpstateTank

dammit all you bastards runnin sd right now are making me jealous!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## matt50

didn't jump weight just yet....BUT on the bench when i was donig 90 lb dumbbells last week with a spotter forcing me to get them up....today i did 6 reps un assisted whereas last week i had 4 reps that were all assisted...awesome work out and def pumped thru out it!!!

----------


## UpstateTank

> didn't jump weight just yet....BUT on the bench when i was donig 90 lb dumbbells last week with a spotter forcing me to get them up....today i did 6 reps un assisted whereas last week i had 4 reps that were all assisted...awesome work out and def pumped thru out it!!!


glad to hear it...its only the beginning bro just wait!

*filled with envy*  :Frown:

----------


## UpstateTank

Thursday October 19th: Legs
Squats
135x10(warmup)
135x10(warmup)
225x10
275x7 
285x5
300x3 dropset 185x13 -- alllmost had to throw up here  :Smilie: 

Seated Hamstring Curl
150x12
140x8
140x9
150x7

Leg Press
765x7
855x6
945x4 dropset 405x15 ---wowwww i felt like death after that set

Individual Leg Extension
40x8
50x7
50x6
50x5

Calves

Sled SuperSet Standing BB raise
405x20..................225x15
405x15..................275x8
405x15..................275x8
405x12..................275x6

Had another amazing leg workout. The walk back to my house suckkkked  :Frown:  but I know it was for good reason. Almost had to throw up today (which for some stupid reason has been a goal of mine to puke from squatting)...Hopefully it will come next week  :Smilie:  Strength continues to maintain in all exercises and i look forward to legs every week

on a side note I spilled some of my aromasin last night  :Frown:   :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

I always feel like puking while squatting...its weird...why is this?

I just get so worked up, my stomach gets all quizzy and I dont feel good at all.

----------


## matt50

this past week i almost threw up....sorry to hear about the aromasin  :Frown:

----------


## UpstateTank

Friday October 20th: Arms

Barbell Curl SuperSet Closegrip Bench
45x10(warmup)..............................95x15(w armup)
45x10(warmup...............................95x15(w armup)
95x7.............................................. ....185x7
105x6............................................. ...195x6
115x4............................................. ...205x5

Alternating Dumbell Curl SuperSet SkullCrushers
45x7.............................................. .....................85x9
45x6.............................................. .....................90x7
45x5.............................................. .....................95x4

HammerCurl SuperSet Rope Extensions
40x9..........................................55x8
40x7..........................................60x7
40x6..........................................65x6
40x5..........................................70x5 dropset 30x15

Forearms
Front Barbell curl SuperSet Standing-Behind-the-back-curl
105x10............................................ x 10
105x9............................................. . x8
105x7............................................. ... ..x7

had another solid workout today. strength still continues to maintain  :Smilie:  wasnt pissed off today when i got to the gym like i was last friday so it seemed my intensity was down a tad  :Frown:  but nonetheless i was content with the workout i had

----------


## matt50

did u do any cardio while on the SD or did u skip it ???

----------


## UpstateTank

> did u do any cardio while on the SD or did u skip it ???


ive skipped it thus far, but hopefully this week upcoming im gonna try and fit it in 3x a week

----------


## UpstateTank

Monday October 16th: Chest

Incline "Smith" Machine--15 degree incline again
50x10(warmup)
50x10(warmup)
180x6
185x4
185x4 dropset 90x12

Cable Crossovers
70x10
70x9
70x7
70x7 drop set 40x12

Dumbell "Scoops"
25x10
30x8
32.5x7
32.5x7 dropset 20x12

Wide grip dips (silly weight belt is broken so i could only do bw)
bwx18
bwx17
bwx15
bwx15

Had another great workout today. It was my first time ever doing dips for chest, dont really know why i didnt incorporate them before but I will from now on. Strength is still maintaining and my weight was down about 2 pounds cause i was home for break and didnt eat enough  :Frown:

----------


## UpstateTank

Tuesday October 24th: Back

WideGrip Pulldowns
120x10 (warmup)
120x8(warmup)
180x7
180x6
195x5 dropset 120x10

Deadlifts
155x8 (warmup)
225x4 (warmup)
365x6
365x5
365x3

Cable rows-bar
150x7
165x7
180x6
180x6 dropset 135x7

Lawnmowers
60x9
70x8
75x7
80x5

Workout wasnt up to par today. I got to bed late and then was woken up when my roommate got back from work and had a hard time falling asleep after. Had to drag my ass outa bed and into the gym this morning  :Frown:  Tonight ill get a better nights sleep to blast shoulders tommorow  :Smilie:

----------


## notorious_mem

lack of sleep will get ya my son had me up all night and my workout felt it.good job so far.

----------


## UpstateTank

> lack of sleep will get ya my son had me up all night and my workout felt it.good job so far.


it got me good  :Frown: 

thanks for the continued support bro

----------


## UpstateTank

Wednesday October 25th: Shoulders

"Smith" Military
50x10(warmup)
50x10(warmup)
90x10
140x5
140x5
145x2

Side Delt Raises
25x9
25x9
30x6

Front dumbell raises
30x9
35x7
37.5x5

Traps
Seated Dumbell Shrug
50x10
60x10
70x8
75x8

Shoulder was really bothering me today so didnt get in as good of a workout as I liked. Strength is still maintaining. Cant wait for legs tommorow!

----------


## matt50

any updates bro?

----------


## Columbus

Why so much smith work????

----------


## notorious_mem

i think that was his last week of pct.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Are ya keeping the gains?

Also, just curious, how are the "loads" on PCT?

----------


## UpstateTank

> any updates bro?


yea..i finished up last week strong...kept all my strength gains and my weight is still holding steady at 215

im taking this week off b/c its been a while since ive had a break and more so because school work has been absolutely killing me  :Frown: 




> Why so much smith work????


cause my right shoulder is reallllly messed up and smith machines are the only thing i can use for my pressing exercises that doesnt take me to the point of intolerable pain  :Frown: 




> Are ya keeping the gains?
> 
> Also, just curious, how are the "loads" on PCT?


yes sir ive been keeping my gains  :Smilie: 

what do u mean w/ "loads"?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

[QUOTE


yes sir ive been keeping my gains  :Smilie: 

what do u mean w/ "loads"?[/QUOTE]



Well, they say on PCT i.e. clomid, is what porn stars use to shoot huge loads.
That seems like the coolest part of a cycle lol....get all muscular then go make a porn movie.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Well, they say on PCT i.e. clomid, is what porn stars use to shoot huge loads.
> That seems like the coolest part of a cycle lol....get all muscular then go make a porn movie.


ohhhh hahaha i gotcha...i actually didnt notice a difference...and the girl ive been eloping with didnt mention nething about it either

----------


## WidowMaker

Cycle looks good, Bro.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Cycle looks good, Bro.


thanks bro....seriously cant wait for the M1T cycle  :AaGreen22:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

I cant believe you have kept "ALL" of your gains.. that's almost un-heard of after PCT! but i guess you've must have done something right, or u got really lucky.. Good luck on the M1T cycle! Make sure you run a progress log as well.

----------


## UpstateTank

> I cant believe you have kept "ALL" of your gains.. that's almost un-heard of after PCT! but i guess you've must have done something right, or u got really lucky.. Good luck on the M1T cycle! Make sure you run a progress log as well.


Well I am half irish  :AaGreen22:  
I honestly gotta contribute it to my diet...I'm eatin like a goddamn horse still so that has definitely helped out a ton! Oh dont worry I'll be makin a log for the M1T...thanks bro!

----------


## Columbus

Nice numbers bro...I like your back routine....but I typically go with more sets, do you feel this is the base exercise for mass?

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> Tuesday October 24th: Back
> 
> WideGrip Pulldowns
> 120x10 (warmup)
> 120x8(warmup)
> 180x7
> 180x6
> 195x5 dropset 120x10
> 
> ...


what are lawnmowers?? I'm sure I've prob. done them before.. just never heard the name.. 

Back is my favorite to train.. Have you ever done this super-set.. (Close grip cable rows followed by close grip pullups??) I almost threw up after 4 sets the other day!!  :LOL:  that sh*t is hardcore!

----------


## UpstateTank

> Nice numbers bro...I like your back routine....but I typically go with more sets, do you feel this is the base exercise for mass?


So far this routine has helped me add some mass onto myback....I was like you in the sense I did more sets, but from what I gather (someone correct me if im wrong) volume training isnt the best way to add size...I like to go real heavy/real intense for less sets b/c when i was volume training i just wasnt putting enough size on...This thread helped me adopt some new training methods http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=237905....I also enjoy reading I**MFKR's posts because he is *extremely* knowledgeable in training methods




> what are lawnmowers?? I'm sure I've prob. done them before.. just never heard the name..
> 
> Back is my favorite to train.. Have you ever done this super-set.. (Close grip cable rows followed by close grip pullups??) I almost threw up after 4 sets the other day!! that sh*t is hardcore!


I'll try to desribe them better (I'm terrible at descriptions)....Its a very basic exercise...I guess you could call them 1-armed dumbell rows...You know the kind where u have one hand and knee up on the bench and you pulll the dumbell up w/ your free hand? I hope that desc helps... :7up:  

I've never tried that superset b4....Sometimes Ill do a closegrip reversegrip pulldown and superset that w/ a wide grip behind the head pulldown...I kinda like the sound of yours though...I'll give it a shot on tuesday!

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> So far this routine has helped me add some mass onto myback....I was like you in the sense I did more sets, but from what I gather (someone correct me if im wrong) volume training isnt the best way to add size...I like to go real heavy/real intense for less sets b/c when i was volume training i just wasnt putting enough size on...This thread helped me adopt some new training methods http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=237905....I also enjoy reading I**MFKR's posts because he is *extremely* knowledgeable in training methods
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to desribe them better (I'm terrible at descriptions)....Its a very basic exercise...I guess you could call them 1-armed dumbell rows...You know the kind where u have one hand and knee up on the bench and you pulll the dumbell up w/ your free hand? I hope that desc helps... 
> 
> I've never tried that superset b4....Sometimes Ill do a closegrip reversegrip pulldown and superset that w/ a wide grip behind the head pulldown...I kinda like the sound of yours though...I'll give it a shot on tuesday!


Ohhhhh yeahh,, I do those all the time .. Like a damn lawnmower :LOL:  
yeah, when u get a chance do that superset..

----------


## notorious_mem

like ur starting a lawn mower.lol i got ya on that one too.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Ohhhhh yeahh,, I do those all the time .. Like a damn lawnmower 
> yeah, when u get a chance do that superset..





> like ur starting a lawn mower.lol i got ya on that one too.


 :Clap:  
yayyy you guys got it!
 :LOL:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Columbus

> Monday October 16th: Chest
> 
> Incline "Smith" Machine--15 degree incline again
> 50x10(warmup)
> 50x10(warmup)
> 180x6
> 185x4
> 185x4 dropset 90x12
> 
> ...


this weasier on your shoulder bro? Mine is KILLING me, and I prob. should take the week off, however I might give this a shot....

----------


## UpstateTank

> this weasier on your shoulder bro? Mine is KILLING me, and I prob. should take the week off, however I might give this a shot....


for me it is...anything that really doesnt incorporate my stabilizers alot is manageable on the pain scale...I took last week off and I have chest today so i'll let you kno how that goes

----------


## Columbus

the smith has always scared me as I want the BEST effort/mass everytime I workout...however, I am thinking I need a deload and just wodnering if your chest developed on cycle the way you wanted using it vs. barbell and dbell....

How was your diet etc on your week off? Lower carbs? Did you do anything? Cardio? I could use one too!

----------


## UpstateTank

i feel my chest developed very nicely using the smith machine...Even though you're not using your stablilzers as much, you can load the weight on more so than you would be able to w/ a barbell or dumbell therefore making up for at least some of that difference

my off week...well call it more of a cheat week
My birthday was on monday, had friends come visit on friday so needless to say im looking a lil soft today  :Frown:

----------


## Columbus

great stuff bro....so from your log, what do you feel was your ebst chest routine? I'll smack it today and report back.....

----------


## UpstateTank

> great stuff bro....so from your log, what do you feel was your ebst chest routine? I'll smack it today and report back.....


im sorry i didnt see this post earlier bro...I feel my best chest workout was actually my first week of pct...hope that helps a bit!

----------


## Columbus

I did it bro...and like I said, i've always felt that the smith was a girly machine.......however, for some reason, my chest seemed much much more pumped after both incline and flat work....shoulder is still bother me, and I felt I was being a pussy, but now i am wonderin if you can get massive using the smith....very weiird.....thoughts?

----------


## UpstateTank

> I did it bro...and like I said, i've always felt that the smith was a girly machine.......however, for some reason, my chest seemed much much more pumped after both incline and flat work....shoulder is still bother me, and I felt I was being a pussy, but now i am wonderin if you can get massive using the smith....very weiird.....thoughts?


wouldnt see why not...just load that weight on!

----------


## homeboybonanza

200x4 on Smyth machine? WEAK!!!

----------


## UpstateTank

> 200x4 on Smyth machine? WEAK!!!


thanks bro!

 :1hifu:

----------


## Jay_notellin

why brand SD did you use?

----------


## UpstateTank

Anabolic Extreme

----------


## Jay_notellin

> Anabolic Extreme


YEah.....that is the now banned stuff.

I am curious if the unbanned works as well. I assume it does not, but do not know for sure.

----------


## UpstateTank

> YEah.....that is the now banned stuff.
> 
> I am curious if the unbanned works as well. I assume it does not, but do not know for sure.


No reason it shouldnt work just as well...Its the same exact stuff just under a different label

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

About how much money did u end up spending on yr cycle? for everything i.e. supps, SD, and PCT...

----------


## UpstateTank

> About how much money did u end up spending on yr cycle? for everything i.e. supps, SD, and PCT...


If i remember correctly...
All of my support supps ran around $90
The pct stuff ran around $125 + size-On @ $40
and the sd...i think I paid $35ish (this was back a while though)

so when all was said and done id have to say in the neighborhood of $300

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> If i remember correctly...
> All of my support supps ran around $90
> The pct stuff ran around $125 + size-On @ $40
> and the sd...i think I paid $35ish (this was back a while though)
> 
> so when all was said and done id have to say in the neighborhood of $300



$90 for yr supps? where you buy them at? Cuz right now Im pricing stuff at Vitamin Shoppe, lol, and its not coming out too nice.

----------


## Jay_notellin

> No reason it shouldnt work just as well...Its the same exact stuff just under a different label


I am pretty sure they banned the the compound in anabolic extreme SD. With the new stuff, the chemical compound make up (for lack of a better word) has been altered. Hence, it is not banned.

Not sure what this alteration changes once induced into the body.

----------


## UpstateTank

> I am pretty sure they banned the the compound in anabolic extreme SD. With the new stuff, the chemical compound make up (for lack of a better word) has been altered. Hence, it is not banned.
> 
> Not sure what this alteration changes once induced into the body.


I retract my previous statement--you win!

SD is:
2a-17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one

and SNS methyl drol xt is:
2a,17a,dimethyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol

not sure on what the difference concerning effectiveness would be though  :Frown:

----------


## UpstateTank

> $90 for yr supps? where you buy them at? Cuz right now Im pricing stuff at Vitamin Shoppe, lol, and its not coming out too nice.


check your pm's

----------


## Jay_notellin

> I have a bottle of sd and sns methyl drol xt right in front of me and they have the exact same chemical makeup...no differences what so ever


Yes......that I know. But both of those have now been discontinued. They are banned. 

Now they are pushing methyl masterdrol and saying it is, basically, the same thing. That is what I am confused about. the make up is different.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Yes......that I know. But both of those have now been discontinued. They are banned. 
> 
> Now they are pushing methyl masterdrol and saying it is, basically, the same thing. That is what I am confused about. the make up is different.


read my post again...i editied it cause initially it was  :Poop2:

----------


## Chad B

I bumped this because I am tiered of doing a search every time I want to read it. It is also very good for all the noobs to read. I think we should try to keep it bumped for the noobs  :Smilie:

----------


## UpstateTank

haha...agreed chad!

----------


## Chad B

> Hey guys I'll be starting a cycle of SD on Monday September 4th to help me along with my bulking diet...Current stats are 6'2" 188lbs...Just finished (imo) a very successful cutting diet thanks to all the help over on the diet forum...Heres a link to the diet I will be following during my cycle:http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=259242
> I'll be doing a 4 week cycle 20/20/30/30...I hope to lean bulk to 210 in (hopefully) 12 weeks
> Supporting supps will be taken as follows:
> Milk Thistle:1800mg/day
> Hawthorne Berry: 1650mg/day
> FF Niacin: 1100mg/day
> RYR: 1200mg/day
> COQ10:100mg/day(taken 1week prior + first week & First 2weeks PCT)
> 
> ...


Hey bro, just wondering if the COQ10 was worth it? It is very expensive and I am thinking of skipping it. Do you feel the effects from it? Did you think it is a solid supp? Do you think it is very important to take while on sd cycle. I have read of its energy and antioxidants propertys.

Tanks Tank  :Smilie:

----------


## UpstateTank

> Hey bro, just wondering if the COQ10 was worth it? It is very expensive and I am thinking of skipping it. Do you feel the effects from it? Did you think it is a solid supp? Do you think it is very important to take while on sd cycle. I have read of its energy and antioxidants propertys.
> 
> Tanks Tank


I believe it is...RYR depletes the body of COQ10 so it wouldnt be a bad idea to put it back in...I will confess I did not use it b/c of a tight $$ situation (gotta love bein a sr in college)...but I would not reccomend the same for ne one else...I actually have a professor who is a health nut and she swears by the stuff...I'm sure you read that sd killed me when it came to lethargy, and COQ10 supposedly does wonders for energy levels, not to mention it replenishes your coq10 levels in your heart...so tying this together id get it! better to b safe than sorry!

----------


## UpstateTank

:Bbbump:

----------


## Shane35aa

Great Log. Thanks for info Upstate

----------


## Schmidty

Bump

----------


## UpstateTank

> Great Log. Thanks for info Upstate


not a problem brother!

----------


## lene28

I am about to start a Methyl Masterdrol M1D cycle.
I am going to use the same supporting supps. as you, however do you think i could substitute Nolva for Clom in the PCT? Great Log.

----------


## SwoleKat

Yo Yo Yo I am new here and my name is SwoleKat and I am all Swoled up to be here. Great log bro, major  :Thumps Up: 

About to start a SD cy and this has been a big help, thanks for taking the time to put it in the web for us bb!  :Smilie: 

~SK~

----------


## UpstateTank

> I am about to start a Methyl Masterdrol M1D cycle.
> I am going to use the same supporting supps. as you, however do you think i could substitute Nolva for Clom in the PCT? Great Log.


Thanks for the feedback brother.

Kinda confused about what cycle you're doing. Are you doing a methyl masterdrol cycle, or an Methyl 1-D cycle? Or are you stacking them? If you're thinking about stacking them I'd advise against it. IMO a good rule of thumb is never to stack 2 orals. If your diets in check theres no reason one shouldnt do the trick. If you do decide to go w/ methyl masterdrol however I was advise against nolva. Members have had problems w/ mm/sd and using nolva during pct mainly with gyno. A supp guru on here MacrophageAlpha determined it was due to nolvas ability to upregulate the progesterone receptor, and mm/sd's progestinic properties (they're not progestins but rather dht derivatives)...So if you're prone to gyno I wouldnt reccomend nolva




> Yo Yo Yo I am new here and my name is SwoleKat and I am all Swoled up to be here. Great log bro, major
> 
> About to start a SD cy and this has been a big help, thanks for taking the time to put it in the web for us bb!
> 
> ~SK~


First I'd like to say welcome brother!  :Welcome: 

Its good to have you aboard, and thanks for the support/feedback on the log. Keep us updated as to your progress!

----------


## lene28

Thanks for the help man, I think I am gonna just return the M1D and stick with just Methyl Masterdrol. On the PCT what are the effects of the aromasin ? I am prone to gyno so is there a certain type of PCT i should run or will yours be sufficient? Seriously thanks for all the help.

----------


## number twelve

how can u determine if your prone to gyno without actually seeing if you get gyno after a cycle? lol

----------


## lene28

Because I got gyno after doing my 2nd cycle of M1T-4AD, right before it got banned in 2004.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Thanks for the help man, I think I am gonna just return the M1D and stick with just Methyl Masterdrol. On the PCT what are the effects of the aromasin? I am prone to gyno so is there a certain type of PCT i should run or will yours be sufficient? Seriously thanks for all the help.


See I'm with you in being prone to gyno (thank you M1T  :Frown: ) WIth the pct protocol I lined up I didnt get any gyno during pct, nor have I gotten delayed gyno. Aromasin is in AI (Aromatase Inhibitor). One gets gyno when your body converts excess androgens into estrogen...An AI's function is to prevent this process in your body from happening. Hit up the pct forum as there is a lot of good stickies and people that are much more knowledgeable than me. As ive mentioned before you know that you're prone to gyno so stay away from nolva and stick w/ clomid.

----------


## UpstateTank

> how can u determine if your prone to gyno without actually seeing if you get gyno after a cycle? lol


Theres really nothing to see. If you got gyno either during a cycle or post cycle you're prone. If you didnt then you're either not prone or you just got lucky (probably the latter of the 2)

----------


## Sprinter4life20

With all your experience with SD do you know of anywhere you can still purchase it, from a reliable resource?

----------


## UpstateTank

> With all your experience with SD do you know of anywhere you can still purchase it, from a reliable resource?


i dont think anyplace has the original sd but theres still a few clones around...google oxodrol 12 by webber pharmecuticals

----------


## UpstateTank

bummmmmmmmmmp

----------


## matt50

this should be a sticky!!!!

----------


## unvme9180

bump for progress?!?!?

----------


## notorious_mem

upstates been done for a couple months now.

----------


## UpstateTank

haha thanks for the cover notorious....

unvme starting tuesday im running a cycle of M1T so be on the look out for that brother!

----------


## Shane35aa

Bump

----------


## unvme9180

> haha thanks for the cover notorious....
> 
> unvme starting tuesday im running a cycle of M1T so be on the look out for that brother!


yeah...i realized i asked you this in the wrong thread. i thought i was in your m1t thread. ive been following it as im going to start my m1t next week. i am curious to see how soon each of us start to see gains/sides/strength.

----------


## UpstateTank

> yeah...i realized i asked you this in the wrong thread. i thought i was in your m1t thread. ive been following it as im going to start my m1t next week. i* am curious to see how soon each of us start to see gains/sides/strength.*


gains & strength im guessing the start of the 2nd week 
sides hopefully never  :Smilie: --**knocks on wood**

----------


## number twelve

bump

im begining my cycle within the next 2 weeks im getting my PCT set up b4 hand. so look out!

----------

